# What People Are You Usually Attracted To?



## CellyCell (Sep 4, 2008)

This is not based on personality at all! Haha. Let's be a bit vain-ish and think about the overall consensus on folks we find attracted.

I'm particularly attracted to the pretty boys. Like, well groomed. All the guys I fall for are pretty boys. But none of that Zac Efron pretty boy BS... that's TOO pretty. Prettier than any girl pretty. Ew. Um, like I don't find quirks attractive at first glance... big noses and such. That's so mean of me to say. Omg. Ha.

And I'm 90% attracted to white or latino guys. And tall guys have always been good and short hair and good set of teeth. Also, somewhat muscley - but I go for lean guys too, never fat guys... there have been only 1 big guy I've been attracted too because he had a good looking face. Ha.

Anyone else?


----------



## Bec688 (Sep 4, 2008)

I like the pretty boys too lol Though not too pretty that they lose their masculinity. So basically, metros lol Clean cut all the way, I can't do the scruffy look. I like them tall, and fairly built, not Arnold Schwarzenegger type of built though lol just not scrawny. I like to feel feminine.. and like a woman, and little lol that probably sounds stupid, but I can't feel that way with a shorter guy.

I can't believe how shallow I sound... lol


----------



## Lucy (Sep 4, 2008)

i just love a manly man. one with a good beard, nice set of arms and some dark eyes. (of course legs, torso etc are important, i'm just naming my favourite bits!! haha) i generally prefer brunettes, though all my past boyfriends have been quite fair. i like chest hair too. he has to be intelligent and in balance with his sexuality though, just because he looks like a manly man doesn't mean he has to act really macho.

think jake gyllenhaal/ryan gosling, both when they had their facial hair.

pretty guys are ok if they have a brilliant personality, which in my experience of dating a few, isn't super common. most of the really really beautiful guys i know aren't very interesting, though that isn't to say that they're all like that, it just seems to be a trend.


----------



## -Chelsey- (Sep 4, 2008)

I too like pretty boys, like Brody Jenner pretty lol but I also LOVE LOVE skater/punk/tattooed boys, something about their style just does it for me. So basically a pretty face (David Beckham




) with punkish style.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Sep 4, 2008)

Tall guys, guys with the combination dark curly hair and light eyes. You have no idea what kind of troubles I have been to because of my fascination of guys that has those qualifications.


----------



## Adrienne (Sep 4, 2008)

I have a fascination for guys with a nicely shaped jaw, not like muscular straight shaped but like Beckham, if that makes any sense lol. I love the scruffy type like Jake gyllenhaal and john stamos when they have their beard a little unshaved. Its not fun to kiss as it really hurts but i love it.


----------



## bCreative (Sep 4, 2008)

I think I'm attracted to the athletic type. Someone who has that rock hard body. But not too big and disgusting like a bodybuilder.


----------



## michixboo (Sep 4, 2008)

Ohhh how I love a tall, dark hispanic man. Yum. =)

I love when I have competition on who's complexion is darker. =P

Not to picky when it comes to eye color. A strong built is always

nice and of course a killer smile with smooth lips. &lt;3

; xo


----------



## Nick007 (Sep 4, 2008)

Tats! Ghetto, thugs, lol. Rough looking guys. Hispanic. Skaterish, but not skater if that makes sense.


----------



## GlossyAbby (Sep 4, 2008)

Im weird b/c I totally changed what I am attracted to awhile ago...I used to be totally into the rugged handsome guys...all manly ....and now I find myself checking out the pretty boys not too pretty as Celly said but pretty enough to want to stare at



....I guess since I married my rugged guy I like to window shop the other stores? I like them tall too usually and buff....not into super skinny or heftier guys...and I am a huge butt girl I like a nice firm shaped one but not too big..just right.... funny my husband has no butt......ok I feel mean and superficial now.......


----------



## magneticheart (Sep 4, 2008)

I like really defined cheekbones and jawbone, I don't know why. Maybe that's why I like Johnny Depp, he's got the whole defined facial structure going on, Ha! I kinda like pretty more than really manly but too pretty is just off-putting for me. I like nice eyes and I prefer taller boys too.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Sep 4, 2008)

I like my guys kinda scruffy. I like dark hair, and light skin. Tall, and muscular. I typically love blue eyes, but that doesn't matter too much, because I also really love brown and green eyes.


----------



## Dragonfly (Sep 4, 2008)

I tend to like men younger than myself.

I prefer white men but I have dated out of my race.

A man has to be intelligent or the looks don't mean anything.

And I like a guy that is physically fit, or even a little heavy.

And no facial hair or bald heads thank you!


----------



## MakeupByMe (Sep 4, 2008)

TATTOOS, FACIAL HAIR (not messy beard like though), MUSCULAR ARMS, ROUGH , &amp; ROUGH &amp; OOH ROUGH LOL!!!!! A LIL GHETTO....OK ALOT!!



STRAIGHT G'D UP FROM THE FEET UP LOL OH &amp; DID I MENTION ROUGH LOL YEAH NICE


----------



## Lucy (Sep 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *magneticheart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like really defined cheekbones and jawbone, I don't know why. Maybe that's why I like Johnny Depp, he's got the whole defined facial structure going on, Ha! I kinda like pretty more than really manly but too pretty is just off-putting for me. I like nice eyes and I prefer taller boys too. "maybe thats why i like johnny depp"
heheh...nothing to do with his raw sex appeal!


----------



## Beautyfocus (Sep 4, 2008)

Me too, Celly. I am attracted to Latinos and White boys. I also do like the pretty boys, but not like Zac Efron. You can't be prettier than me. But a big requirement is height!

I am 5'10" so I can't be hanging around with oompa loompas...lol...

A great set of teeth too is a must. LOL...At the big nose comment. It is quite mean, but I feel the same way too. Sorry Fellas!


----------



## Johnnie (Sep 4, 2008)

Men who have dark hair, light eyes and light skin. Basically, white guys...hehe! I don't like long hair and I don't like a lot of body hair, either. A nice smile and deep eyes make me giggly. I don't have a preference how they dress, though. If he's a cutie he can pull off anything. Oh and I don't like extremely muscular men...eew! I like a little meat on their bones.

Oh and I don't know why but I like a guy with a great set of legs...hehe! I don't like it when their thighs touch...lol. I know...weird.


----------



## Andi (Sep 4, 2008)

My usual type is pretty boys who are fairly muscular. Examples are Tom Brady, Paul Walker etc. And my fiancÃ© of course.

I also find myself attracted to *ahem* younger guys. I mean like 16-20. I guess thatÂ´s the Miss Robinson inside me speaking.

Oh, and I have a fascination with big black guys. The more muscles and tats, the better.


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 5, 2008)

Lmao, Anders. Me too! I like'em young now... gah.


----------



## xoxmonicaxox (Sep 5, 2008)

Im the opposite of some of you ladies haha.. pretty boys are really defenitly not my type.No metros for me. Taking longer to shave,hair and whatever else than some girls freak me outttt. I question a mans sexuality if hes like that (bad of me to say). I like the regular guy.. who can wake up,shower, throw on a cap and look adorable. Cute face, goatee..a lil belly ! soo cute. Someone who if you got stuck in the middle of the bush would be able to get you out safe lol. Tanned..not fake bake, nice eyes ! and funnnyyy.


----------



## tuna_fish (Sep 5, 2008)

I like bigger boys - like a teddy bear. with a baby face.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Sep 5, 2008)

I tend to like the tall clean cut type, although it's ok if they have their 5 o'clock shadow. It's cute in a scruffy looking way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Athletic and toned with a swimmer's body, not too muscular and pumped like Arnie back in the days. I like my guys young (i'm such a cougar) haha. I always went for the blond hair/blue eyed type, but I secretly have a thing for hispanic guys.


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 5, 2008)

he has to dress appropriately for the occassion. I hate it when guys wear casual stuff to a dressy place, or a nice outfit with the wrong shoes. Irritates me no end.

SO he has to know how to dress himself, be well groomed, and quite tall. I wouldn't really turn down a short guy, but if we're talking about being shallow, I'm immediately drawn to tall, thin well dressed 'smart' looking men, rather than big, muscle bound sporty jocks.


----------



## magneticheart (Sep 5, 2008)

Originally Posted by *fingers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif "maybe thats why i like johnny depp"
heheh...nothing to do with his raw sex appeal!

Lmao! Yeah, that could have something to do with it I guess


----------



## vesna (Sep 9, 2008)

I like dark hair, dark eyes, dark skin. I'm white but not a lot of the guys I've dated were. My boyfriend is Iranian and I also have a thing for Indian and Kurdish guys which really would not amuse him.

I like a nice toned body, broad shoulders and big strong arms. Not too much muscle though cause that's a bit gross really. Just a nice manly build I suppose. Also, being well groomed and dressed is important. They have to take care of themselves.

My boyfriend has been called a pretty boy a good few times but I wouldn't say that was exclusively what I like. To be honest, a lot of the guys I've dated or had crushes on have been totally different. Although the things I've mentioned are what I'm usually attracted to there have been plenty of exceptions.


----------



## civicbabe627 (Sep 13, 2008)

My boyfriend is the epitomy of what I love in a man. He is tall, has dark hair and bright blue eyes, and a great smile. He has strong arms, and is just all over sexy to me.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 13, 2008)

I love men that are tall, pretty and built. I ABSOLUTELY loooovvvveee men that are tattooed....so sexy!!!

My hubby has 2 tats and is very handsome but he is the polar opposite of what I always thought of as "my type". He is short (5'7"), skinny and has long hair. Never thought I would be attracted to those qualities but here we are 6 years later.

Btw, I am the total opposite of what he's dated. He likes skinny, pettite and blonde....lol...i'm niether of those things. You just never know what you'll end up with


----------



## Xexuxa (Sep 14, 2008)

This is a tough one. Looking back at all the guys that I have been attracted to they have all been so different. But heres a few that I can think of...

I don't like guys that are too buff or too pretty, just comfortable in their own skin but still willing to make an effort if that makes any sense. But the physical things I do factor in are a nice smile and nice hands. I am a sucker for a cute blonde and it helps if they're musicians or have a strong artistic side because thats who I am. Nice tattoos are a plus as well.


----------

